# high silica content in dry timber



## Rob Mack (Feb 10, 2012)

I had to cut a 'dead and dry' Macadamia integrifolia, the tree was about 20 meters in length and 50 cm diameter at the base of the trunk. The tree had fallen and had been lying for about 2 months.
I cut away the smaller branches, working down towards the trunk base, the last 3 cuts i noticed some sparks and a bit of smoke coming from the bar, i stopped cutting with the one MS250 and and prepared to finish the job with my spare MS250 which the chain was sharp as a razor, it started cutting, but was battling and it too started to smoke from the bar.(The bar oil tank was full of course). 
A bit bewildered, I then cut a smallish pinus patula which was not far from me, it was about 12 inches in diameter and the 250 cut it like butter - without any smoke or sparks.?

I mentioned this sparking bit to a local forestry officer, and he said the wood of the Macadamia would have fairly high silica content in the it, causing sparking and heating.
My question is what would be the best chain to run on my saws for this kind of silica wood content?
Rob


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Feb 10, 2012)

For tough cutting I would find a carbide chain. They hold up to about anything.


----------



## PremiereTreeNet (Feb 10, 2012)

That's very strange. I've never heard of wood containing such high amounts of silica. And I've never heard of anyone having problems cutting Macadamia. Unless the wood was petrified, but you said it's only been there a few months. Is it possible the tree was there longer than that? Or that it was petrified before it fell?


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 10, 2012)

PremiereTreeNet said:


> That's very strange. I've never heard of wood containing such high amounts of silica. And I've never heard of anyone having problems cutting Macadamia. Unless the wood was petrified, but you said it's only been there a few months. Is it possible the tree was there longer than that? Or that it was petrified before it fell?



Petrified wood is rock. Not sure how a standing tree could turn to stone. I have often seen sparks when cutting wood. Not sure why some trees would contain sand and some not but maybe the way the bark grows? hmmm...


----------

